# 46g Low-tech attempt



## HouseofZoo (Sep 12, 2010)

Can't offer any ideas or recommendations as I'm new to all of this, but wanted to say that your tank looks awesome! I can only hope that mine looks nearly as nice once I'm done messing with it.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good maybe you can move that java fern in the middle and put it next to the other one that is next to the wood


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

You need to add nutrients to the water for the Anubias and Java Ferns. If you don't your plants will become weak and will be susceptible to algae. Healthy plants are better able to resist algae.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

@ previous posters: Thanks for the kudos. Good idea on the Java fern -- it does look a bit like a police lineup. At that point I was just plopping thing in where there was space figuring on making things pretty later.



hbosman said:


> You need to add nutrients to the water for the Anubias and Java Ferns. If you don't your plants will become weak and will be susceptible to algae. Healthy plants are better able to resist algae.


Ah -- so regular Excel dosing? Per bottle directions or do you have any recommendations.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Try dosing with KNO3 or nitrogen. Also cut lights down to 4 hours. KNO3 has to be made into a solution. Also dose at least 8ml of Excell daily until algae is gone. Spectricide stump remover, which is $9 from Lowe's, is 100% KNO3. Can get it from aquarium fertilizer co. too, which has shipment for $6. Nitrogen can get here, which has shipment for $1. BBA will suffocate the plants. I have it off and on. I believe it is due to how the city treats the water, for no matter where the tank sits it still can get BBA. Dosing with KNO3 or nitrogen keeps it under control.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd leave the lights on at 8 hrs/day and just dose Excel as needed, personally. Algae is pretty normal with most tank startups, and once the plants get established chances are good that you won't need to keep dosing.

I don't dose anything at all for my own 46gal under the same lighting.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmmm... two very different recommendations. Well, as of today, the BBA doesn't seem to be any worse, although it's still there. I may try the Laura suggestion first since I would prefer to have my tank lit longer if possible and I have Excel on hand. If things start spiraling, I will go with Hilde's recommendations. I would prefer to keep the chemicals to a minimum with a toddler in the house.

Thanks for the responses and I will keep you posted!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yup, just watch your tank and you should have time to spot and address it before you develop any serious algae issues or nutrient deficiencies in the tank. That's one of the nice things about a low tech tank- you've got a little time to trial and error a few things before issues explode out of control (like they tend to do under high light LOL)


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks like the BBA is turning red, so that's a good sign. Everything else looks to be stabilizing...except for the Vals. Turning clear and falling apart, so I assume that they just don't like the Excel. If they completely disintegrate without recovery, I will need to figure out another tall background plant. I was trying for something long and flowing.

I will update photos as things change.

Thanks again for the advice everyone!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Vals tend to do a bit poorly when Excel is first used. However, they do get used to it eventually. I have a nice jungle of vals in my 46 gallon tank, and I dose Excel daily, or at least try to.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Axel. I will keep an eye on them. As it is, I scoop 2-4 leaves out of the tank per day. I will keep them in there til the stem base looks like it's going south before I pull them.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Update. Vals are still on the fence. I am leaving the little buggers in there for now. 

Established leaves on my Anubias Nana are turning light green/yellowing slightly. I am dosing Excel 1 cap/day right now. Water testing last night last night showed 0 ppm for nitrate, nitrite and ammonia and the pH was around 7.5. Do I need iron? More Excel? Leave it alone until things become dire?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The fact that your nitrates are bottomed out is usually a good indicator that you need to start dosing ferts. 

I'd add a dose of Flourish Comprehensive along with a little bit of macros and see what happens. You may need to dose a little every time you do a water change.

You have a pretty low bioload right now so that may be the reason.


----------



## Rubiks_Coop (Oct 1, 2010)

I really like it! And I really like the driftwood used vertical like an underwater tree!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I think Brightwell Multi. and Potassium nitrate (KNO3) is a good combo for your tank. Seachem nitrogen and Spectricide stump remover are a source of KNO3. Brightwell Multi. contains Potassium carbonate, Chlorine, Calcium sulfate. Brightwell multi 250ml $5.80 here.

Another good combo is Seachem Flourish and the Brightwell nitrogen. Flourish contains calcium chloride, magnesium chloride, sodium chloride, and potassium carbonate. Brightwell nitrogen is nitrogen sodium. Seachem Flourish 250ml $6.38 here. Nitrogen $5.31 here. The shipment is $2 now.

For a 45 gallon tank probably cheaper to get dry ferts from Aquarium fertilzer. There I think the KNO3 and CSM+B would be a good combo. CSM+B contains copper, iron, magnesium sulfate, molybdenum, and zinc.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Laura & Hilde -- thanks for the recommendations -- you guys rock! I picked up some Flourish Comprehensive yesterday & dosed that. The LFS had Seachem macros, but separate bottles -- NOT CHEAP!  So should I pick up some nitrogen to dose with the Comprehensive?


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

@ Rubiks Coop -- thanks! That's what I was going for. I am from Louisiana and spent a good bit of time fishing in bayous with Cypress growing out of the water and underwater stumps. That one just pokes out above the surface and the red spotted nerites like to hang out up there.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Vals tend to do a bit poorly when Excel is first used. However, they do get used to it eventually. I have a nice jungle of vals in my 46 gallon tank, and I dose Excel daily, or at least try to.


I experienced this as well. don't remove the roots, they will grow back.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> You have a pretty low bioload right now so that may be the reason.


All I needed was an excuse...just added 6 Congo tetras. 

I'm considering re-homing the big angel and finding something or somethings sleeker that won't lazily hog the bow of the bowfront.

Anubias still yellowing...time to check water chemistry.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The leaves that are yellow are destined to die- they won't come back, so you might as well trim them off so you can focus on what's happening with the rest of the plant- if more leaves start to yellow or if it puts out new leaves.

If you continue to have issues, you may need to dose more macros than just N.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Update time -- it has been a while. My tank for the most part has stabilized, except that that Anubias Coffeola still wants to be a BBA farm. I am still using Excel (though I ran out for a week or so) and I just recently started dosing macros (thanks Root Medic). It has thrown out a couple of new leaves, but the existing ones just aren't pretty. I will trim the yellow ones off this weekend. 

Other changes: I ripped out most of the Java moss because it was looking dirty and ratty. I have also added more large plants to help with potential algae issues (and because I am impatient). This way I can see what will really thrive and what won't, then narrow things a bit. So far may swords are very happy, the anubias nana is happy again and the Hygro is doing well. The Mauritiana needs periodic replanting as it pulls up easily and hasn't begun to spread (it has been in for about 6 weeks). The Vals are showing signs of life, but are wee little things now. THe Java ferns (both types) pretty much suck. Go figure -- the "easy plants" shrivel. 

Some of my initial fish have been re-homed as I have introduced more colors to my fauna collection. I should be getting a pair of Apistos this weekend and I think that will round things out for a while.

New, updated lists:

Beasts:
5 Congo Tetras, 4 Red Laser Corys, 1 Trilineatus cory, 2 Juvi electric blue rams, This weekend I will likely get a pair of Apistogramma cacatuoides, 3 Nerites, Pest snails

Herbage:
Java Fern, Java Moss, Java Fern Windolev, Hygrophila Corymbosa Angustofolia, Jungle Val, Anubias Coffeola, Anubias Nana, Anubias Frazeri, Apongeton Crispus, Crinum Calamistratum, Lilaeopsis Mauritiana, Rotala Roundifolia (Indicia), Red Flame Sword, Melon Sword, Kleiner Bar sword, Echinodorus Uruguayensis

Useless without photos, right?

The jungle:









Electric Blue Ram and Melon Sword









Congo Tetra









And the wee little Blue Ram -- can anyone sex this one from this photo? I'm pretty confident that the larger one in the previous photo is a male.









Thanks for looking!

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Mellyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful tank! Your tank is an inspiration for my upcoming 46 bowfront.  Your electric blue rams are gorgeous! I just love blue fish.


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Great after seeing the pictures at the first now I want some mudbugs. Nothing like cooking them up and sucking them down. Oh yeah by the way that is a great looking tank that you got going on. I really like how thing and lush it is.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very lovely!!!

If you keep getting yellow leaves even after boosting your macros, you may also need to increase iron. I didn't go back and read through your fert regimen, but since Anubias can't draw iron in from the substrate if it's tied onto driftwood, you probably do need to dose some into the water column if you aren't already.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Algaegator said:


> Update time -- Anubias Coffeola still wants to be a BBA farm. I am still using Excel and I just recently started dosing macros.


You could take the Anubias Coffeola and dip it in Excel for a few minutes. 
How are your nitrates?
What brand of macros are you dosing?


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

I'll give the BBA a couple more days to back off before doing anything harsh, but I like the dip idea. I just did a water change today, so I'll check out my parameters tomorrow night. I just started using the Root Medic liquid for macros.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Your tank looks lovely!!! 

As for BBA, I've noticed that anubias are often substrates for algae farms, but because as LauraLee said (and she knows what she's talking about when it comes to low light / low tech....she pretty much got me through my first few months when i started planting (along with others on this amazing forum) ) low light / low tech tanks tend not to explode out of control, so I usually just spot treat BBA with excel every once in a while and so far, with everything else balanced, I haven't had issues with it spreading to the rest of my tank. 

Also, if you're having trouble getting your vals to adjust to the excel, Cryptocoryne spiralis is a very nice long flowing background plant, and crypts to extremely well with substrate fertilizing (root tabs) because they are root feeders. 

Root tabs work really well for anubias and java ferns planted in, or very near the substrate (if their roots have reached and started growing into it that is). This of course won't help the water column dosing needs of your plants tied to structures well above the substrate, but it might help you get your water column dosing balanced if you only need to balance it for those few plants anchored above the substrate :thumbsup: 
(if you already mentioned that you are using root tabs then I apologize for missing it)


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Algaegator said:


> And the wee little Blue Ram -- can anyone sex this one from this photo?


It's a male.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks great!


----------

